# un joli article sur les trolls..



## bateman (19 Août 2003)

un joli article sur les trolls.. 

extrait :  _ Ne jamais tenter d'arrondir les angles par des mails privés car ils seront toujours utilisés pour montrer la duplicité des admins, ou comme témoignage fictif d'une connivence avec un autre intervenant : « machin m'a écrit pour me dire que... ». _
_Ne jamais laisser les trolls se multiplier, sinon ils saccagent votre espace. En ce sens, effectuer un marquage (plus ou moins rude), pour pouvoir reconnaître du premier coup d'oeil le troll lorsqu'il revient, y compris sous une autre identité. _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> comme témoignage fictif d'une connivence avec un autre intervenant : « machin m'a écrit pour me dire que... ». [/i]



c'est la raison pour laquelle je ne parle  *jamais* des messages de krystof


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... des messages de krystof



Ça n'est pas joli-joli de montrer du doigt ses petits camarades, surtout quand on met autant d'assiduité à leur répondre...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas joli-joli de montrer du doigt ses petits camarades, surtout quand on met autant d'assiduité à leur répondre...



rapporteur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

_La règle première des forums est en effet que, lorsque le nombre de messages sans intérêt devient trop important par rapport à celui des messages pertinents, le forum est considéré comme mort._

Le bar est mort et on ne m'a rien dit ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

"Courage les enfants ! Plus que 80 pages et on ferme cette merde ! Souquez ferme ! "

on fait avec ce que l'on a


----------



## anntraxh (20 Août 2003)

excellent article , en effet


----------



## bateman (20 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> excellent article , en effet



ouaip, merci.

en lisant ça, j'ai pensé à vous, tout de suite!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le bar est mort et on ne m'a rien dit ?


 _« c'est plus un forum, c'est un trollodrome »._


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _La règle première des forums est en effet que, lorsque le nombre de messages sans intérêt devient trop important par rapport à celui des messages pertinents, le forum est considéré comme mort._
> 
> Le bar est mort et on ne m'a rien dit ?



Le bar est la *pour* déroger à la rêgle, c'est évident.

Autant avoir un endroit convivial ou l'on parle de tout et ou on a du plaisir à se retrouver que de trouver du flood dispersé partout  

[màj] Est-ce que ça plait à M. Doc maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

C'est un article particulièrement intéressant, en effet. Tant par son contenu remarquablement documenté, que par son ton. J'avoue que j'ai été agacé de me retrouver dans la description de certains comportements, mais les mirroirs ne sont pas là pour nous plaire, n'est-ce pas ? C'est bien assez s'ils nous instruisent. Je ne peux donc que recommander à tous la lecture de ce document passionnant... Et de s'instruire !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Le bar est *la déroger à la rêgle,* c'est évident.



C'est évident...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un article particulièrement intéressant, en effet. Tant par son contenu remarquablement documenté, que par son ton. J'avoue que j'ai été agacé de me retrouver dans la description de certains comportements, mais les mirroirs ne sont pas là pour nous plaire, n'est-ce pas ? C'est bien assez s'ils nous instruisent. Je ne peux donc que recommander à tous la lecture de ce document passionnant... Et de s'instruire !


C'est à peu près ce que je pensais, si ce n'est que je n'aurais certainement pas réussi à faire un message l'expliquant si bien.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> les mirroirs ne sont pas là pour nous plaire, n'est-ce pas ?



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai brisé les miens.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai brisé les miens.



Très franchement, et malgré toute l'estime que j'ai pour toi (tu le sais), ces derniers jours il n'y a pas que les mirroirs que tu brises...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai brisé les miens.










ce sont les miens que tu as brisés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les tiens c'aurait été difficile, j'suis passé avant


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Très franchement, et malgré toute l'estime que j'ai pour toi (tu le sais), ces derniers jours il n'y a pas que les mirroirs que tu brises...



Désolé. On en parlera bientôt, si tu le souhaites.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé. On en parlera bientôt, si tu le souhaites.



Bien sûr, imbécile.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, imbécile.



Ne me traîte pas d'imbécile...espèce de troll.


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

Moi j'ai bien aimé ce passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Je cite :

_Se faire à l'idée que le troll peut avoir le dessus. Si vous pensez que votre forum résistera indéfiniment aux attaques trollesques, qu'il sera toujours un royaume de paix et de respect, vous vous préparez à devenir un admin aigri. Et l'admin aigri devient rapidement un troll sur son propre forum (ce qui n'était pas le but initial du bidule...). _

On est tous le troll de quelqu'un.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : le bar est fait pour ça non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : le bar est fait pour ça non ?



Mon pauvre ami, ne vois-tu pas que c'est bien là tout le nud du problème ? TOUT LE MONDE est persuadé de savoir ce qu'est le bar, à quoi il sert et ce qu'on peut y dire. Mais il y a autant de bars que d'individus et ceux qui sont tellement attachés à leur liberté de parole ne sont que trop rarement dans les rangs de ceux qui travaillent à la diversité des opinions... Autrement dit : _laissez-moi faire et dire tout et n'importe quoi, mais ne venez pas m'emmerder avec le plaisir des autres !_

_Sic transit gloria mundi..._


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami, ne vois-tu pas que c'est bien là tout le nud du problème ? TOUT LE MONDE est persuadé de savoir ce qu'est le bar, à quoi il sert et ce qu'on peut y dire. Mais il y a autant de bars que d'individus et ceux qui sont tellement attachés à leur liberté de parole ne sont que trop rarement dans les rangs de ceux qui travaillent à la diversité des opinions... Autrement dit : _laissez-moi faire et dire tout et n'importe quoi, mais ne venez pas m'emmerder avec le plaisir des autres !_
> 
> _Sic transit gloria mundi..._





perseverare diabolicum


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

Oui mais le bar est tellement "fermé" à la diversité des opinions comme tu dis qu'il ne reste d'un côté qu'une petite poignée de d'esprits talentueux et créatifs et de l'autre une ribambelle de floodeurs (trolleurs) dont je fais partie, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le bar est tellement "fermé" à la diversité des opinions comme tu dis qu'il ne reste d'un côté qu'une petite poignée de d'esprits talentueux et créatifs et de l'autre une ribambelle de floodeurs (trolleurs) dont je fais partie, désolé



En prendre conscience est un bon début.


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En prendre conscience est un bon début.



Pour ta gouverne, ça fait longtemps que j'en ai pris conscience


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Août 2003)

La prose du Doc est trollement bien tournée.
Chapeau bas, Môssieur est un maître.


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> La prose du Doc est trollement bien tournée.
> Chapeau bas, Môssieur est un maître.



gnagnagna !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il n'est bon qu'à ça de toute façon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et il est aussi bon à InDesign, AppleScript, Photoshop, Illustrator, webcam Bouuuuuuhh


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> La prose du Doc est trollement bien tournée.
> Chapeau bas, Môssieur est un maître.



Merci mon brave. Quel bonheur de connaître la postérité de son vivant !..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ses petites mèches blondes... trop chou !!


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

D'accord mais on comprends rien quand même...


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



et puis quelle fluidité et quelle économie de moyens !


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais on comprends rien quand même...



Les 'tite mèches blondes ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais on comprends rien quand même...



Les 'tite mèches blondes ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

Tient ?! Un bug de la banque de donnée ?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Quel bel homme...on sent qu'il en a sous le pied.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Quel bel homme...on sent qu'il en a sous le pied.



Et que certains vont chercher leur humour un peu dans le caniveau, non?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et que certains vont chercher leur humour un peu dans le caniveau, non?



Où il y a tout lieu de les laisser, mon bon ami. Passons...


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Trop tard les gars...nous nageons dans la même fange, mais moi je suis devant...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard les gars...nous nageons dans la même fange, mais moi je suis devant...



C'est pour ca que tu vas bientôt marcher en boitant....


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Souriez !
Oh les gars !
Ne faites pas la gueule !
Ne boudez pas !
Y faut vraiment vous ménager...

Bon, ben puisqu'on y est...
Oyez mon message !!
Y a de la joie...


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un article particulièrement intéressant, en effet. Tant par son contenu remarquablement documenté, que par son ton. J'avoue que j'ai été agacé de me retrouver dans la description de certains comportements, mais les mirroirs ne sont pas là pour nous plaire, n'est-ce pas ? C'est bien assez s'ils nous instruisent. Je ne peux donc que recommander à tous la lecture de ce document passionnant... Et de s'instruire !



Juste par curiosité, pourquoi, mets-tu deux R à miroir ?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Lui je sais pas, mais moi je le ferais rien que pour vous faire acheter un dico.


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Lui je sais pas, mais moi je le ferais rien que pour vous faire acheter un dico.



Quelle marque ?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Peu importe la marque, il savent tous écrire le français mieux que nous.


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe la marque, il savent tous écrire le français mieux que nous.



Très bonne chose, sinon quel ennui


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Comprends pas.


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas.



T'inquiètes, il n'y a rien à comprendre


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Juste par curiosité, pourquoi, mets-tu deux R à miroir ?




Parce que lui et moi, nous sommes en croisade: j'évite les doubles lettres (comme dans flatterie) et lui les aime (comme dans miroir), cherchez l'erreur. Et puis ca passe le temps de ceux qui font attention a ce qu'ils tapent au point de se relire 3 fois avant d'appuyer sur "entrée" parce que c'est hypra-super-méga important. Voila. la traque a la double frappe, grand jeu de l'été. La prochaine fois on pensera a faire une marge à gauche des forums pour qu'on puisse y mettre des notes.

T'as raison Barba: c'était tellement pertinent comme question (mais enfin, pourquoi 2 "r" à miroir? Je m'interroge et la nuit va être longue devant tant d'interrogation) que cela méritait un post. Au cas ou personne ne l'aurait remarqué. Imaginez le scandale....


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que lui et moi, nous sommes en croisade: j'évite les doubles lettres (comme dans flatterie) et lui les aime (comme dans miroir), cherchez l'erreur.




Comme on dit les deux font la paire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

la différence entre l'écriture et la parole, c'est que la seconde oblige à réfléchir un peu plus. Vouloir gommer ce qui les différencie ne conduit qu'à un apauvrissement. Et, paraît-il, l'ortographe serait une forme de politesse.


----------



## nemo44 (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami, ne vois-tu pas que c'est bien là tout le nud du problème ? TOUT LE MONDE est persuadé de savoir ce qu'est le bar, à quoi il sert et ce qu'on peut y dire. Mais il y a autant de bars que d'individus et ceux qui sont tellement attachés à leur liberté de parole ne sont que trop rarement dans les rangs de ceux qui travaillent à la diversité des opinions... Autrement dit : _laissez-moi faire et dire tout et n'importe quoi, mais ne venez pas m'emmerder avec le plaisir des autres !_
> 
> _Sic transit gloria mundi..._



Plus je l'entends parler (sur le Net) et plus il me plait ce DocEvil


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit les deux font la paire



Comme on dit, oui! Voir ci-dessus. Vous me gardez le premier de la portée, promis?


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> la différence entre l'écriture et la parole, c'est que la seconde oblige à réfléchir un peu plus.



Si on se base sur ce que tu écris, t'entendre parler doit donc être un régal... (t'inquiètes, j'avais remis dans l'ordre).


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit, oui! Voir ci-dessus. Vous me gardez le premier de la portée, promis?



T'es sûr ?


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> la différence entre l'écriture et la parole, c'est que la seconde oblige à réfléchir un peu plus. Vouloir gommer ce qui les différencie ne conduit qu'à un apauvrissement. Et, paraît-il, l'ortographe serait une forme de politesse.



J'ai déjà lu ca il me semble... Ah oui! sur un parchemin en bois accroché derrière le comptoir d'un bar de quartier. Genre "la pensée du patron". Juste à côté des: "le crédit est mort, les mauvais payeurs l'ont tué" , et "n'engueulez pas le patron, la patronne s'en charge".

le genre de truc qui fait que les habitués aux yeux oxydés et aux cheveux gras bien lissés vers l'arrière disent aux nouveaux picoleurs: "le patron, il  en a dans la cafetière", cette phrase étant accompagnée d'un pouce levé, celui que tu vois au sommet de ce post.

Voilà. Après les lieux communs et les propos vides de sens, tu te charges de la déco. N'oublies pas de relancer la pompe à bière... 

Bonne nuit à tous. Dans deux minutes c'est demain.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

suis très impressionné par la vitesse du schmilblick


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà lu ca il me semble... Ah oui! sur un parchemin en bois accroché derrière le comptoir d'un bar de quartier.



Tu fréquentes ce genre d'endroit ? Je suis déçue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu fréquentes ce genre d'endroit ? Je suis déçue



je te proposerais bien d'allar boire un verre, mais on va se faire mal voir


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Pas pour les femmes ces trucs là.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

il en existe tout de même de civilisées


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Ah ?

Mais faut me comprendre, j'ai perdu mes illusions je suis marié...


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour les femmes ces trucs là.



C'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> Mais faut me comprendre, j'ai perdu mes illusions je suis marié...



on survit parfois


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

La preuve.


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

C'est fini ? les trolls de service sont couchés ? On peut enfin sortir sans se faire tirer (dessus) ?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




boum, badaboum...tsoin,tsoin !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien les fanfares, alors quand en plus il y a des majorettes...


----------



## gribouille (20 Août 2003)

personne aurais du sucre ? c'est pour mon café


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

suffit de demander.....

allez je te le met: un ou deux ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sur ce je t'accompagne pour un deuxième café....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> personne aurais du sucre ? c'est pour mon café



je dois avoir du miel quelque part


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je dois avoir du miel quelque part



moi j'en veux bien, vu l'état de ma gorge....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et son absence désespérante au boulot.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre l'écriture et la parole, c'est que la seconde oblige à réfléchir un peu plus.



J'aurais cru, pour ma part, que la première incitait à davantage de réflexion que la seconde : comme quoi, on peut se tromper.

À cet égard, je tiens à signaler que les miroirs (avec ou sans les deux r, peu importe) réfléchissent souvent bien mieux que la plupart de ceux qui se commettent dans ces pages, et qu'il me semble symptomatique de certains comportements de faire plus attention à la façon dont les gens s'expriment qu'à ce qu'ils disent (ce qui nous renvoie au cur du sujet de ce thread). Si j'ai toujours voulu, en ce qui me concerne, être particulièrement scrupuleux quant à l'orthographe de mes posts, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir blâmé quiconque pour ses erreurs (si ce n'est mackie, mais il s'agit plus d'un simple jeu dans son cas). J'aimerais, sur ce point, être un exemple que l'on suive.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais, sur ce point, être un exemple que l'on suive.



mes exemples, je les choisis moi-même


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais, sur ce point, être un exemple que l'on suive.



Je vois que ton sens de l'humour est revenu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mes exemples, je les choisis moi-même



Je te rassure sur ce point : ça s'est vu.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure sur ce point : ça s'est vu.



Laisse tomber Doc, il est trop fort: impossible de lutter. Un subtil mélange entre un clown professionnel et un commando de choc. 50% rigolade et 50% efficacité littéraire (et je suis sûr qu'il connait en plus tous les départements par coeur). Il faut bien l'avouer: c'est un vrai chef à la Raoul Volfoni!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

j'ai appellé le taxi: à plusieurs c'est moins cher


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ton sens de l'humour est revenu



Oui, c'est rassurant de savoir qu'un de nous deux est drôle.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Ça taille sec en ce moment. Plus ou moins finement suivant les niveaux.

D'où l'actuelle ambiance un peu naze.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça taille sec en ce moment. Plus ou moins finement suivant les niveaux.
> D'où l'actuelle ambiance un peu naze.



autrement dit "ou les méfaits de la sécheresse"


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> autrement dit "ou les méfaits de la sécheresse"



Toujours bien s'hydrater. Les médecins le disent.


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

Allez hydratation générale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça taille sec en ce moment. Plus ou moins finement suivant les niveaux.


Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...ça taille tellement sec que la souris me démange de prendre part à la baston...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...mais j'ai décidé de renoncer parce que si je prends sur la gueule, je vais me sentir obligé de bouder dans mon coin et de m'auto-exclure du Bar pendant une période indéterminée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...alors, comme je viens de revenir, je vais essayer d'éviter les courants d'air !!!


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sors ton sécateur et viens tailler quelques branches avec nous.
Tu vas voir, on s'amuse vraiment comme des petits fous en ce moment.
P.S. : n'oublie pas ton écharpe, pour les courants d'air.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : n'oublie pas ton écharpe, pour les courants d'air.



moins longue l'écharpe, elle trempe dans mon verre


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moins longue l'écharpe, elle trempe dans mon verre



Je crois plutôt que c'est ton verre qui est trop grand.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois plutôt que c'est ton verre qui est trop grand.



basique: un verre n'est *jamais* trop grand


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

Je demanderais à ceux qui n'ont rien d'autre d'interrressant pour élever le débat de se taire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je demanderais à ceux qui n'ont rien d'autre d'interrressant pour élever le débat de se taire.



je demanderai qu'on ne parle pas la bouche pleine


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je demanderais à ceux qui n'ont rien d'autre d'interrressant pour élever le débat de se taire.



Nous avons atteint l'acmé du débat depuis bien longtemps. Nous nous décontractons juste un moment.


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons atteint l'acmé du débat depuis bien longtemps. Nous nous décontractons juste un moment.



Ah bon ? Il y a eu un débat ? Et sur quoi ?


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Un truc scientifique. En tout cas, c'était vachement troll.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un truc scientifique. En tout cas, c'était vachement troll.



je m'hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en suis pas encore remis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est dire


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un truc scientifique. En tout cas, c'était vachement troll.



C'était chiantifique alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Bon, cette fois-ci je sors définitivement de ce thread. P'tain je suis encore loin des 3000 posts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moins longue l'écharpe, elle trempe dans mon verre



effectivement











T'avais qu'à la poser au porte manteau aussi !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)




----------



## nato kino (21 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais, sur ce point, être un exemple que l'on suive.



On t'a déjà appellé "Dieu"... Va falloir se calmer un peu maintenant !!


----------



## nato kino (21 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Doc, il est trop fort: impossible de lutter. Un subtil mélange entre un clown professionnel et un commando de choc. 50% rigolade et 50% efficacité littéraire (et je suis sûr qu'il connait en plus tous les départements par coeur). Il faut bien l'avouer: c'est un vrai chef à la Raoul Volfoni!



T'as raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lâches les


----------



## gribouille (21 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais, sur ce point, être un exemple que l'on suive.



Moi je veux bien, surtout*  si ça rapporte du pognon plein les fouilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















(* = traduire par "seulement" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Chez moi les exemples on les canarde !

J'aime pas les exemples.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi les exemples on les canarde !
> 
> J'aime pas les exemples.



S'ils t'envahissent, soit très cruel avec le prochain, pour que ça serve d'exemple aux autres.
Ca marche avec les animaux nuisibles (les cafards, par exemple).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi les exemples on les canarde !
> J'aime pas les exemples.


Sesame, la mauvaise graine du forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...va finir par prendre un pain !


----------



## bebert (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi les exemples on les canarde !
> 
> J'aime pas les exemples.



Tu peux me donner un exemple ? (à part moi bien sûr)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sésame, ouvre-toi !


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...va finir par prendre un pain !



Tu t'énerves Obélix


----------



## sesame (22 Août 2003)

...va finir par prendre un pain ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/QUOTE]

Ouarfff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Inutile d'insister, tu as déjà démontré les limites de ta tolérance, sur certains posts.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Inutile d'insister, tu as déjà démontré les limites de ta tolérance, sur certains posts.



Tu as démontré l'infinitude de ta bêtise sur tant d'autres...


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

*  OUI UN PUGILAT, OUI DE LA VIOLENCE, RHHHHÂÂÂÂ LOVELY....  *  

c'étais pas arrivé depuis si longtemps ... depuis la mort de SMG on avais pas eus un tel espoir de voir renaitre une telle violence au bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Odile vas chercher les rouleaux à patisserie et les torchons... ça vas voler dans le verrier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vas y avoir du client dans la bassine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mackie sort ton arbalette à ventouses... à l'affut sous le billard...


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

Je parie sur un grand nombre de pertes dues à des balles perdues... 

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1061509790gribouille">


*les premiers sur le liste seront selon vous : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Macinside
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Macinside
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />blob
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />vous même
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />macinside
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## sesame (22 Août 2003)

Pugilat, violence ???

Ou ça, ou ça ???

mais non mes petits minets le feu c'est éteint tout seul.

Et ce soir j'ai à faire.

Plus tard peut être ?


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

Alleeeeeezzzz ...rèste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vas bien se marrer


----------



## sesame (22 Août 2003)

Non vraiment, sans façon.


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Non vraiment, sans façon.



Tu reprendras bien un peu de dessert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








P.S. : l'avatar de monsieur est avancé.


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : l'avatar de monsieur est avancé.



On s'attend au pire.


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On s'attend au pire.



Celui-là peut-être...


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là peut-être...



Pas mal du tout. Laissons lui le choix alors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout. Laissons lui le choix alors.



tout dépend de quel coté on se trouve


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Hélas pour vous, toujours du mauvais côté.


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hélas pour vous, toujours du mauvais côté.



Cela va de soi.


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Cela va de soi.



Je rajoute quand même que certains s'y complaisent.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

ça c'est vrai ça !!


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> _vous vous préparez à devenir un admin aigri. Et l'admin aigri devient rapidement un troll sur son propre forum (ce qui n'était pas le but initial du bidule...). _



je ne suis pas aigri mais j'adore vous troller... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_de toute façon, quand on est sincère, vous ne vous en apercevez que rarement !!_


----------

